# Family Medical History Question



## Batwood2012 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi, my partner and I are just starting the process for assisted conception (same sex couple), and are wanting to go down the egg share route..

We are keen for things to run as smoothly as possible, but have a question regarding the family medical history questionnaire. My Father lives in Australia. We are worried that this will lead to significant delays whilst the clinic seeks his medical history. Has anyone been in a similar situation, any advice how long this would take would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks guys


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi there.

I'm not sure what clinic you're at, but at mine (CRGW) my family medical history was just asked. I didn't need to give any proof, and they certainly didn't ask to contact my parent's GP.  

Hope that helps

Bethan


----------



## MrsA14 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi yeah mine are the same they just ask questions didn't need any ones medical history apart from mine


----------

